# Moment and Shear Connection



## Engineer22 (Jan 27, 2018)

See two arrows below pointing to two types of connectors.

This is a steel beam to column connection.

1) Which connector is the moment connection?

2) Totally separate question not related to the image- are all wood connections shear connections? From my understanding, they are not rigid and therefore cannot transfer moment. Is my logic correct?


----------



## StructEngBrah (Jan 28, 2018)

1) From the picture it looks like you drew an unstiffened beam seat with a shear tab.   I would consider both of those to be shear connections and to not transmit moment. In steel design to transmit moment the bottom flange and top flange have to be fixed to the column in some manner (either directly welded or with a splice plate).  Typically angles connected to flanges are not considered moment connections because they are flexible.  The AISC manual provides some guidance on what is and what is not considered a moment connection.    

2) I would agree that most typical wood connections are shear connections.


----------



## User1 (Feb 7, 2018)

^ Emphasis on the typical. you can achieve a moment connection with wood, but it's extremely difficult and inefficient. 

I agree that this sketch doesn't seem to have enough moment transfer to be considered a moment connection 

question - are these notes you've taken? or someone else's sketches for you? Curious if you're sketching something out of a book and photographing it to show, and things may be lost in translation (typ for other posts of yours too). we can only clearly help with what we see


----------



## Engineer22 (Mar 2, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> ^ Emphasis on the typical. you can achieve a moment connection with wood, but it's extremely difficult and inefficient.
> 
> I agree that this sketch doesn't seem to have enough moment transfer to be considered a moment connection
> 
> question - are these notes you've taken? or someone else's sketches for you? Curious if you're sketching something out of a book and photographing it to show, and things may be lost in translation (typ for other posts of yours too). we can only clearly help with what we see


Thanks both for your responses! My sketches- and yes I agree with shear connections! Would need to have flanges welded to transfer moment...


----------

